# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الشعب يريد الاصلاح

## محمد العزام

اولا ...قبل الدخول بالموضوع اوضح لكم شيء صغير بانني اردت ان اكمل موضوع المذلة القومية العربية ولكن اخترت بالنهاية ان اقترح موضوع جديد بهذا الاسم 

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله نبدأ ... ونعلن حالة الحداد على انفسنا ولكن ليس لثلاثة ايام او لاسبوع بل سنعلن الحداد اعواما ودهوا وكان يجب ان يعلن هذا الحداد من سنوات طويلة لاننا اموات ولكن احياء ..نموت نموت ولكن لانومت خلقنا للحياة كالف روح واستغفرك ربي ..نبدل كل يوم روح وبكل روح وجه كاذب وتفاصيل تختلف عن باقيها ....

نستمتع بشهوات حياتنا ونتقاسم همومنا مع احباءنا وننسى ان نناجي ربنا الذي هو من خلقنا ...نجلس على سجادة الصلاة ونناجي ونرفع ايدينا ونقول يارب وبعدها نمسك بمغريات حياتنا ونتغنى بصوت من يسمعنا ونقول بلغتنا لازم نتمتع بحياتنا ...اعتقاد الشعوب والامم الجاهلة بان تطورنا مقتصر على من يخلفنا بدفة حكمنا وتخرج من افواههم لازم نطور ولازم نعمل وسنقضي على البطالة وسنرفع مستوى المعيشة وبعدها يقرعون كاس خمورهم ولاضرر ....هلكت امة تنصت لهذه الافواه ..بفترات معينة استمتعت كثيرا بعملي لانني وجدت فيه شيء من لاشيء ...وجدت باننا كشعب وليست كافواه باننا مذنبون بحق الحياة ...وجدت مايبكي القلب عندما ترى هذا الشعب كم هو لامبالي كم هو هذا الشعب استحقر نفسه قبل ان يستحقر تلك الافواه ...

المجتمع مثل الاسرة فيها الحاكم والمحكوم ...فيها الامر والناهي ..فيها المسيطر والمسيطر عليه ..فيها العلاقة والتعاون ... فيها الاصلاح وفيها حب الشفافية والكثير الكثير ..
نقطة وسطر جديد 

نتحول الان الى الكلام العامي .. كلام الهجايص زي مابسموه اخوانا اللي باعتقادهم حرووا بلدهم ..ماعلينا ... طيب برايكم وفكروا بهالشي كثير ... قدرت الاسرة الاردنية بمفهوم الاسرة توصل لحد معين من انها تطالب بالاصلاح وانها تلوم المصلحين وبتشاطروا بالحكي وكلمة يا اخي وين هالمصلحين .. يا اخي وين بتروح هالمصاري ووين بتروح هالمساعدات ...الطرف الثاني برد عليه بابتسامة اكيد انسرقت ...برجع الطرف الاول بكلمة يارجل هالحيتان اكلتنا ...برد عليه الطرف الثاني وكلها لربك يازلمة ...وبنفس القعدة صاحب الضيافة ..يا ام فلان وين كاسة هالشاي ..بترد عليه من جوا ماضل سكر ...روح واداين من هالدكانة ...بحك راسه هالزلمة وبالفعل بروح ...وبنص القعدة بشربوا كاسة الشاي وباخر القعدة تدخل بنته مروحة من الجامعة ...لبس شو ...مكياج شو ...عطر شو ....اسم الله عليها ....كاينة بحفلة مش بجامعة ....ولما تدخل ماتحكي لاسلام ولا شي ...غير كلمة  (هاي ) وتحكي لضيفهم (عمو ) .... وتدخل تبوس الماما وتحكيلها يا ماما شو محاضرات وشو ضغط الدراسة كانت صعبة كثير ومن هالحكي الفاضي والله اعلم اذا كانت حضرة هالمحاضرة والا لا ...صار وقت الاسترحة بعد هالغدا اللي مابتعدى شي بسيط نظرا للضروف المادية الصعبة ..بدها تنام هالبنت تمسك تلفونها وتبعث sms حبيبي انا اتغديت هيك وهيك (طبعا كذب ) وحبيبي انا بدي انام هلا ...دراسة تطنيش ...شغل البيت تطنيش ...والصلاة تنجمع بوقت واحد ..واخر الليل السهر على التلفون ...اللي بتكون موفريته ومانعة حالها من الاكل بالجامعة تشحن فيه تلفونها رصيد ...يمكن هالشي مستغرب ..بس واقع وبصير ...وين هالاصلاح بالبيت ...نبلش من اول السطر ...ومانعرف شو نحط ...علامة استفهام ...تعجب ...سؤال  ...
اتفقنا انو الاسرة زي المجتمع ...وين الرقابة ...وين الشفايفية ...ووين حسن التدبير ... ووين التشدد ...ووين الصدق ...والاهم الللي بيربطنا بهالشغلات ...وين قيمنا وسلوكنا للدين ...بمجرد ان نسمع صوتنا لغيرنا عورة ....فقط 

نقطة وسطر جديد 




سنعود مرة اخرى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كلامك من واقع مؤلم نعيشه ..

صحيح بكل حرف .. لكن الاصلاح لن يعم في الاردن الا اذا قام كل ولي امر يريد الاصلاح 
بـ اصلاح نفسه وبيته اولاً .. وهكذا ينتشر الاصلاح

اما للرقابه والشفافيه و و 
كلها يسبقها ثقه زائده تتحول فيما بعد الى خراب زائد


...


بـ انتظار البقيه
يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

متابعة بصمت حتى لا أشوه إبداعك ..
متابعه

----------


## محمد العزام

عدنا 


هاد بحكيلكم ابو فلا عنده فلان ...نايم طول اليوم بفراشه وبحسب ...ليش ...ليش ...ليش .... طبعا مع التنهيد وبرد عليه كاظم لاتتنهد ....
اول ليش حكاها ليش ماعرفت ازبط هالبنت الفلانية 
ثاني ليش حكاها ليش ما اختصرت هالجامعة وهالسنين ومادرست 
ثالث ليش  حكاها ليش ليش هالبلد وضعها هيك 
.......... طيب ليش .............

بنام على الحان الحب وبصحى على المسجات الرومانسية ...امسك تلفونه الله اعلم شو نوعه ..ماخذه من جمعية وقاعد بقسط بحقه كل شهر ب10 ليرات وبكون رقم ميمي عنده ورقم سوسو ورقم رورو ...وبكون حاط نغمة خاصة للبنت السوبر ومسميها باسم حياتي والا روحي والا مابعرف شو ...بصحى على رنة تلفون من حياته ومابصحى على دفش ابوه لالو برجله كل يوم الصبح (سبحانك ربي على حكمتك ) ...بصبح ابو فلان بدفش بابنه ولك اصحى ياهامل روح ودور على شغل وفلان بنص عين ماهو سهران الليل ومش قادر يصحى ...تدخل ام فلان ولك يازلم مالك على هالولد شوي شوي عليه بلاش يسمعك حد من الجيران وبيحكوا ببهدل بابنه وببطلن بنات الناس يطلعن عليه ...ويطلع ابو فلان من هالموضوع ولا كانه صار شي ....وتقعد هالام مع ابنها ..ماتزعل من ابوك وتصير تطبطب عليه ...وهو طبعا مابعرف شو القصة وبس يصحى بياخذ مصروفه من امه وبيطلع مع اصحابه وكالعادة بشبابنا برفع شعراته وبنزل بنطلونه والحكي المايع ...تعال واتفرج ...شغل تشتريه وتحطه بمتحف على قد ماهو مرتب ...من برا ......ومن جوا .......


هاد واقع وبنعيشه ...


نقطة وسطر جديد 



سنعود

----------


## دموع الغصون

بإنتظار عودتك 

بس مجرد سؤال فضولي هون الخلل بالمجتمع يلي تارك هالشب هيك ولا بالشب نفسه ولا بالأم ولا بالأب ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

الخلل واضح دموع ...بالشب ...انا على اطلاع كامل بمستوى الشغل والعمالة واللي قاعد بصير بوضع الشباب مش باطلاع كامل ...
الشغل موجود ...بس مابدنا ثقافة العيب تضل موجودة ...بعرف كثير شباب بيدرسوا وباخر النهار بيشتغل براتب بسيط مابتجاوز 150 دينار ..لانو حاس بالوضع وحاس بالهله اللي تعبوا عليه ... انا كشخص وفرت لاكثر من 20 شب وظائف بهالراتب ..بس تعال اشتغل ولاتضل نايم بالبيت ...اصرف على حالك وماتساعد اهلك او اذا بدك تساعدهم ساعدهم بس ب10 دنانير فقط 

والله يادموع في عندك الشباب اللي بقدر يكافح مش دايما بنحكي انو عايشين بوضع صعب وضروف اقتصادية صعبة ..طيب اتوكل على ربك واشتغل باقل شي ..
انا اخر سننتين بامعتي كنت اسهر الليل وانا بشتغل بمحل انترنت واصبح على جامعتي بس الي اقدر اخفف عن اهلي 

المجتمع في ملامة لاله ...بس الحق الاكبر على هالشب

----------


## دموع الغصون

حلو كتير يكون عندنا قناعة ورضا للأسف شبابنا كتير تفكيره سطحي من هالناحية أولوياته بتتغير يوم عن يوم وعم يتراجع فكره وقدرته على تحمل المسؤولية 
لكن الخطأ الأكبر على المتجمع وعلى الأهل بنظري هم الأساس يلي وصل الشب لهون 
لو المجتمع رفض هيك نوعية من الشباب كان حصرنا وجودهم لكنه استقبلهم بالأحضان و الأهل كانو الرافد الأساسي للمجتمع 
شبابنا ضحية المجتمع و الأهل 
وما ينطبق على المجتمع المصغر ينطبق على المجتمع بشكل عام

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يعطيك الف عافية "محمد العزام" وكلامك واقعي وبنعاني منه في مجتمعنا ، بس برأيي كل المجتمع عليه لوم ومعهم الدولة والحكومة ، البيت ممثل بالأب والأم مقصرين والشب والبنت مقصرين والوزير مقصر وعامل النظافة مقصر ومدير الدائرة مقصر ، عدم وصول مطالبنا بالإصلاح لأهدافها لغاية الآن برأيي سببها انو احنا مجتمع متناقض يختلف كلامنا عن افعالنا واهدافنا عن واقعنا ، للأسف احنا من ناحية الوعي ما وصلنا لدرجة كافية من الوعي ، تعال يا محمد للي قايم وعاملك حاله زعيم وكله وطنيات وغيره عالبلد لو انه اختلف بالرأي مع واحد تاني ما بوافقه بآرائه فكرك كيف بكون نقاشهم؟
انا مرة على احدى صفحات الفيسبوك واحد مسمي صفحة بإسم وطني انا لما قرأت الإسم بصراحة تخيلته صلاح الدين ولا الظاهر بيبرس او تخيلته مارتن لوثر العرب ، احد التعليقات بقول "احنا بحاجة للإصلاح لإنو البلد كلها فساد من الوزير لأضغر مواطن" ، ويا حزرك شو ردّوا عليه اعضاء البيج وصاحب البيج؟ اتهامات بالخيانة والعمالة وهيك بلد ما بتتشرف بأمثالك اشي قال عنه يهودي واشي قال عنه انو سلفي واشي قال عنه ما بعرف ايش ، يعني اذا بالحوار نعتبر راسبين بشو جايين نلوّح ونحكي؟!
المهم .. احنا بدنا وعي اجتماعي وسياسي ، كيف بالله واحد ما بفهم بالسياسة بطالب بإعتصام وفض اعتصام! وكيف واحد ما عنده منطق اجتماعي بيجي وبلقي خطابات متناقضة في اغلبها مع متطلبات وحاجات الشعب؟ ولك ما انت عايش بهالمجتمع اطلب اشي بمس حاجاته وابعد عن المثالية ، بيجيك واحد بدو يشتغل وينهي موضوع البطالة ، يعني الدولة بدها توظف كل الشباب هيك فرد مرة!! معناتو خلص الدولة تقعد وتصرف كل مصاريها على راتبك انت وصاحبك وصاحبه ، اي اذا رواتب النواب التقاعدية صارت ثقل على كاهل الدولة كيف بدها تدفع رواتب 100 الف موظف جديد؟!
روح اشتغل بإيدك وانحت يا ابو مكتب انت .. الواحد منهم صار همه يشتغل بمكتب تحت الكونديشن ، والبلد مليانه حرف وصنعات ومش ملاقية ابن بلد يشتغل فيها ، يخلف على المصريين والسوريين اللي بيجو وبشتغلوا بصب الباطون والبلاط والقصارة ، يا عمي ولاد هالبلد كبار على هالصنعات ، الله سترنا وما كان عنا نفظ كان هالشعب تجبّر والله اكبر!!
معلش طولت بالحكي محمد بس كلمة اخيرة ، مبارح صارت طوشة باليرموك باالاسلحة البيضاء ، يعني هيك شباب بدخل عقلك انهم شغل اصلاح؟ هدول هن اللي خربوا البلد ، الشباب المش متربية ، الشب اللي زي هيك فكرك لو استلم وظيفة بالدولة بعيده عنه انو يسرق وينهب ويوكل بالحرام يعني فارقة معه اصلا؟؟! احنا تافهين للأسف وما رقينا لمطالب الإصلاح ، ومن هون لنرقى ونصير بنقدر نطالب بالاصلاح خلي هالقائمين على البلد والفاسدين منهم يوكلوا ويسرقوا شو عليه؟ ما احنا بنستاهل ، وكما تكونوا يولّ عليكم!

والسلام 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور هدوء ...سلطت الضوء على اكثر من نقطة واكثر من وجع بنعاني منه بهالمجتمع ...بس كيف الطريقة لنتجاوز هالشي ...

برايي حاليا مافي 

بحكيلك اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحاية ..وين الحياة اللي بده يبتغيها الشعب 

انا مع كل واحد بيحكي انو في فساد ...في ارتفاع بالاسعار ...في سرقات ...في واسطات .......موجود هالشي ..بس ياترى مش وصلنا احنا كشعب انو يقال عنا بالشيطان ..لانو الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس واحنا هيك ...

قبل فترة عملت قعدة مع رجل اسموا مسموع بهالبلد والكل بيعرفه ببرامجه اللي بقدمها ...طلبت منه بس حماية صغيرة زي الحصانة يعني ...يقدملي اياها 
كنت بدي اعمل سلسلة زيارات للحيتان اللي احنا بنعاني منهم بمجتمعنا ..حكالي طيب انا معك وبقدملك الحماية ...بس بشرط مابدي يكون شخص واحد بدي مجموعة شباب وتسموا حالكم تحت مسمى رابطة او هيئة لحتى اقدر اوفرلكم هالحماية 

ياحزوكم ..ولا واحد رضي يمشي معاي من هالشباب ..واللي طول نهارهم بدنا وبدنا وبدنا ...طيب يا اخي لاتنام انت وغيرك يطلبك مطالبك ..واذا مابدك انت تطالب ..معناه اخرس ولا تحكي 






هاي نوع من الاملة البسيطة اللي رح تقدم لمل هيك شعب نايم ...رح يقدم اكثر لتشوفوا وين الخلل بالزبط

----------


## علاء سماره

والله يا محمد أنت على راسي
فعلا هذا حال البنات والشباب بس البنات ملاحظ أكثر
والشباب بتلاقي أبوهم ما معو النكله او بقعد بعصب على ابوه او بدي كتب
او بو خذهن او بروح يعمل أشياء بشعره

او بالنسبة للشعب الله ايعينه شو بدو يعمل الي لازم يتحركو ما بتحركوا
او مالهم بالسياسة


رائع رائع رائع

----------


## محمد العزام

عدنا 
بسطر جديد


كتبت هذه الكتابات ...بخاطر نفسي ولم اجسدها على ورقتي الخاصة ..لم اصحح الاخطاء ولم اصحح الاملاء ...
للك من الطبيعي ان يشاركني غيري بمستوى كلامي ..فقررت يوم امس ان اجلس مع من اعرفهم واصارحهم بهذا الامر الخطير ..فقلت لهم نحن شعب كذا ونحن شعب كذا ...فاصبحت امامهم مثل القرارات التي تطرح بمجلس الامن ...فقاموا بالتصويت على عقليتي كانت النتيجة بانني اعيش في زمان ولى ونحن الان في زمان ..نحن في زمان التطور والتقدم لذا من الطبيعي ان يكون الشعب على هذه الشاكلة وعلى هذه الطبيعة ...فقررت ان اقاطعهم لفترة الى ان تجمعت من ذاكرتي واقع عشته في عملي وبالفعل قدمت هذا الواقع امامهم وبقدرة قادر اصبحت انسان عقلاني اماهم وانسان جدي وانسان متحضر فاسمعوا ماذا قدمت لهم 

نرجع للهجايص اللي حكينا عنها قبل هيك 

بيوم دخلت علي ام وبنتها والبنت حرام صغيرة ...دخلوا وصار نقاش بيني وبين والدتها وصارت تبديلي تخوفها من هالحياة واللي بصير فيها والخوف على بنتها من مغريات الحياة وخاصة الفيس بوك اللي بيقلق الكثيرين بحياتهم وخوفهم على بنتاتهم ...انا صراحة اتوقعهتا ام متعقلة لدرجة كبيرة وخاصة لاحظت موقفها من خلال هالحكي ضد هالتطور اللي قاعد بصير ..وصرت انا وياها نهدي على بنتها ومن هالحكي والبنت لساتها صغيرة عمرها 16 سنة ...بالاخر تحكيلي الام بدي منك طلب صغير ..اذا بتنزلوا برنامج الفيس على الموبايلات عشان بنتي بدها تنزله عشان صاحباتها منزلين البرنامج ومش حلوة بحقي وبحق بنتي انهم يحكوا عنها متخلفة ..... فسروها وكثر الله خيركم 



نقطة وسطر جديد 
سنعود

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههه جد مو حلوه 
ازا الأم هيك بتفكر كيف فينا نلوم البنت 
وازا هو هيك بفكر كيف بدنا نلومهم همه 
قياساً على هالموضوع رح نروح فيها لو ضلينا ورى الفيس بوك و ورى التقليد الأعمى 
والاهتمام لنظرة الغير والإنسياق نحو الكماليات دون وعي أو إدراك 
ما ينطبق على هذا المثال ينطبق على المجتمع بشكل أوسع و أشمل

----------


## علاء سماره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه

التفسير بصلاه على النبي 
البطيخة

ولله في خلقة شؤون 
مشكور محمد رائع

----------


## محمد العزام

عدنا 

لاتنسوا الهجايص ...رح نذكرها كثير 


فعلا شباب راقي ومتعلم ومثقف لابعد الحدود ...بيتخرجوا من الجامعات ...كانهم يحملوان اسفارا ...تشبيه وصفي لما شاهدته اليوم لشخص  كان مبسوط وقعدت معاه قعدة بدكم تحكوا تقريبا نص ساعة ....هالشب مبسوط وبضحك من حاله ...طبعا خريج ومش راضي يشتغل ...جبتله شغل كثير والاخ مابده ... المهم صارله فترة بشتغل عند الناس يعني برفع رمل وحجارة ..شغل عادي يعني صارله تقريبا شهر بشتغل عند واحد هيك شغل والاخ مجمع تقريبا 100 دينار ....لما قعدت معاه القعدة وهو مبسوط بحكيله الله يبسطك ..مالك مبسوط شو صاير معك .... بحكيلي قبل ما احكيلك بدي منك مصاري اشتري دخان مامعي وهو طبعا انا عارف انو معاه 100 دينار وخجلت منه وحكيتله هاي مصاري واشترى دخان وغيره وغيره ...والا شوي قاعد ببوس في ...انا ضليت ساكت ...
بحكيلي يا ابو عريب ياعقيدنا اليوم شفت صاحبيتي ..زارها بجامعتها وراح شافها وقعد معاه ...عددلي الهدايا اللي اشتراها والا الاخ مشتري ب70 دينار هدايا ...غير اجار الطريق والاكل والشرب ولو عرفنا انو راح على عمان ليزورها ...روح مامعه ولا قرش من هال100 دينار 

طبعا مع العلم انو من الطبقة الفقيرة وابوه من ساسه لراسه مديون ...وابوه كان طالب منه مصاري ومارضي يعطيه 

نقطة وسطر جديد 

اذا حابين تبدوا ارائكم بهالموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
الله يقويه حرام يعني مو حابب يروح يزور البنت من غير هدايا ما اسمه الا خريج وبشتغل فلازم تكون هديه مميزه 
بس كيف بفكر هاد جد 
المفروض بهيك مرحله الشب او البنت يطلعو كيف رح يبنو مستقبلهم كيف رح يساعدو اهلهم لو كانو بحاجة مساعده مو يتصرفو بغباء

----------


## علاء سماره

والله يا شيخ محمد 
أغلب شبابنا من هل نوعيه
يعني أنا لو أقلك عن بعضهم شلون بعمل لا تقول هذا ولا أشي

----------


## علاء سماره

أغلب الشباب هيك مع الأسف او انا بحمد الله
اني مش من هالنوعية
ببيعو كل شي عشان ما تزعل الحبيبة
صاحبو ابو امو كل شي كل شي

----------


## محمد العزام

عندما نفكر مليا بحياتنا ...نجدها كارادة وليش كانهزام ...فمثلا عندما يتعرض احد منا لموقف يهبط من معنوياته ..نجد يتكلم عن الارادة وانه سيصلح نفسه لكي لايقع بهذا الخطأ من جديد 
اذا نتفق على ان الارادة موجود لدى الجميع ..على حسب الظاهر يعني وعلى حسب المواقف اللي بنعيشها واللي بنشاهدها واللي نسمعها من غيرنا ....

فلماذا لاتظهر ارادتنا امام من نعتبرهم من اقتطعوا وابتلعوا نصيبنا من حياتنا 
فعندما نقابل شخص تعرض لقصة حب وفشل بها نجده يقول انا وانا وانا ..وانا اقوى من ذلك وانا سوف افعل وانا سوف احقق طموحي بارادتي وانا سوف اظهر كل ارادتي لكي انسى ... سبحان الله قوة الارادة تظهر بمواقف قد نعتبرها بعد مرورها بانها مواقف سخيفة ...ام هل طغى على تفكيرنا بان هذه القضايا اهم من حياتنا واهم من لقمة عيشنا لكي نفكر بها 

شاهدنا هذا الشعب الذي يريد تحقيق الاصلاح يرفع اللافتات ويخرج ويتكلم باعلى صوته وما اشطرنا بتنظيم المسيرات التي تنتهي غالبا بالتكسير والتخريب ..ولكن لافائدة 
لنفترض اننا بالفعل شعب قد حقق المطلوب منه باصلاح نفسه بسلوكه واخلاقه ودينه وعفته وكرامته ...وحكوماتنا مازالت مقصرة ..لماذا لانجرب مبدا المقاطعة ..التي يستعملها غيرنا ويحققون منها الفائدة المرجوة ... فمثلا للتذكير  نحن على اعتاب شهر رمضان الكريم ..لاحظوا كيف يكون حال الشعب ...كاننا في سباق على كل شيء يرتفع سعره او ترتفع سلعته ... نتسابق لكي نحقق الامل المرجو منا لحكوماتنا ولتجارنا ولغيره وغيره ....

امور بحاجة الى التفكير 


سنعود

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مساء الخير .. تعقيبي اخ محمد على الشب اللي مشتري بـ 70 دينار هدايا لحبيبته ، السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل حبيبته فارق معها حاله واحواله او بتعرف عنه انو مديون ومجمع حق الهدايا من شغل وتعب شهر!! وبتعرف عنه انو منع هالمصاري عن ابوه واهله مشان يجيبلها هالهدايا؟؟ يعني بلا مؤاخذة من هالكلمة البنت حالة من 3 حالات اما بتعرف عن وضع الشب واكيد ما بترضى انو يكون حبيبها من هالنوع او ما بتعرف عن وضعه واكيد ما بترضى من واحد خريج يصرف كل هالمصاريف وطبعاً معلوم عندها وعند الكل شو وضع الخريجين ، والحالة الأخيرة انها تكون تعرف بكل اشي من اللي انحكى ومع هيك مبسوطة ومستغله هالشب وبجميع الحالات الشب بطلع "غبي وأغبى غبي كمان" ويا سيدي بكرة بتروح السكرة وبتيجي الفكرة وبعرف قيمة افعاله ، وبالنهاية هو الخسران ورح يعرف بيوم انو ما فيه بنت بالدنيا بتسوى يزعل ابوه وامه مشانها وما فيه شب او حدا بالدنيا بستاهل انو يبدّي اولوياته مشانه ..
طبعاً احنا موضوعنا ما طلع عن سياق "الاصلاح" لإنو موضوع الاصلاح كله بنصب في هالاتجاه انو هل شبابنا جاهزين ومؤهلين للمطالبة بإصلاح الدولة ، انا برأيي انو لسا بدنا وقت طويل وشغل على انفسنا لحتى نكون على وعي سياسي واجتماعي .. والسلام
*

----------


## محمد العزام

عايشت كثيرا واختلطت بالكثير ....فاقل مايكمكن ان يقال ...باننا نعيب زماننا ومالزماننا عيب سوانا ....
نعيب الظاهر ولانعيب الباطن ..فاصبحت الكماليات هي مطلبنا وننسى بانها مقتلنا .....
نعيب غيرنا وننسى انفسنا ....يا فلان عندما تتفوه بكلمة فحاول ان تطبقها على نفسك ولاتعمم على الكل ...بل اختصرها على فئة من الناس ...والافضل ان لاتتفوه بشيء 



لا اريد ان اتكلم عن الاصلاح السياسي ...والاقتصادي ...بل عن الاصلاح العقائدي ....الوازع الديني  لكل شخص منا ....
شاهدنا جميعنا مانشرته المديرة العامة دموع من موضوع حول منع الفيزون في الجامعة الهاشمية ....وعمم الخبر وزادت التعليقات على الخبر ....من مؤيد ومعارض ...ولكي نصل الى قمة الرذلة والانحطاط ...الجامعات الاردنية اصبحت تنفي ان تقوم بمنع الفيزون مثل الجامعة الهاشمية بتعبير بسيط (حرية شخصية ) 
بالله عليكم اين هي الحرية الشخصية ...ولا الوم رؤوساء الجامعات بل الوم من يلبس مثل هذا اللباس الفاضح والوم الاهل والاخلاق 

لو منعت الجامعات الاردنية باكملها لبس الفيزون ...لنجد في يوم مبارك مثل يوم الجمعة مظاهرات نسائية تخرج ويكون عنوانها (جمعة الفيزون) وشعارها (نحن نطالب بلبس الفيزون ) 

الفتاه عندما تخرج متبرجه من امام والدها او والدتها او حتى اخوانها .... كاسية عاريه ... ملفته للانتباه ....والاهل يشجعون على ذلك بمبدا (يلا البنت كبرت ...مابدنا نضغط عليها ) 
والاخ بيفتخر بانه اخته تلفت انتباه الشباب او بالاحرى مش قادر يحكي لانه في والدته بتحكيلوا ماتدخل بلباس اختك وتحكيله قلمة (انطم ) وبعد هي تتندم على كلامها طبعا مش كل كلامها لابنها تتندم على كلمة انطم (لانه خرب البرستيج لالها ) 
ذكرت كل هالشي لموقف صار قدامي بعد قرار الجامعة الهاشمية ...قاعد مع شخص اعجبني كثير بطبيعة تفكيره وحكينا بموضوع الفيزون ومابعرف شو ومن هالحكي وبحكيلي اه لازم كل الجامعات تعمل هيك وهالشي مفسد للاخلاق ومنبع للفتنه ...شوي ودخلت صبية على المول ولابسة من هاللباس ...بحكيلوا مثلا هاي مش طخها حلال ...ومالقيت الا وهالشب عصب وبحكيلي ارجوك يامحمد ماتتدخل بهالبنت ولاتجيب سيرتها وسحب حاله وراح ....اكتشفت بالنهاية انها اخته ....اممممممممممممممم ...جد ماحسيت حالي غلطان ولو عرفت انها اخته وهو قاعد معاي كان شربت من دمه على المواعظ اللي اعطاني اياها ....



بعتقد انو صار لازم احكي 
نقطة وسطر جديد 




سنعود

----------


## محمد العزام

كما قلت سابقا ....باننا نموت نموت ولكننا لانموت ..غرائب من صنع القدر 
كحياة المواطن التعيس والغني اصبحت ساء بالمفاخرة والاقتاد الخاطئ في امور حياتنا ...
لم نعد نفرق بين غني وفقير في هذا البلد ... نعيش ونعيش ونسابق القدر في حذف اسمانيا من هذا العالم ... نختبئ وراء حقائقنا باننا لانملك فلماذا نفاخر ....نسعد اذا وجدنا قوت يومنا ...ولكننا نسعد اكثر بان نحمل انفسنا فوق طاقتها للمشابهه بغيرنا ....
نطلق شعارات ونؤيد اذا عقد لنا لقاء او اامام شاشات التلفاز وخلف الكواليس نقولها بحياء نطال ونطالب ونطالب ....

نخجل من ذم انفسنا ونكابر على اننا اصحاب كبرياء ...ومن داخلنا ضعفاء ....
اصبحنا كمثل الفتاة المتبرجة ...كمنظر ولكن كجوهر عديمين الاخلاق والمبادئ فقط لاننا كشياطين خرس ...نرى الباطل امامنا ونسكت وفوق ذلك نؤيد .....
نؤيد ممن سرقوا بلادنا وخيراتها وثرواتها ....
جلالة الملك يطالب بالاصلاح ايها المواطن وكل فاسد تكلم في وجهه بانك فاسد فلماذا لنلبي ونشجب ونستنكر 

ليتنا تعلمنا من غيرنا من الامم غير الذي تعلمناه من قلة الحياء والادب وانحطاط الاخلاق ...
ليتنا تعلمنا منهم بانهم ليسوا شياطين خرس ... ليتنا تعلمنا منهم بان المواطن ذو كرامة وذو مبدا ....لم يتخلوا عن هذه المبادئ ونحن اصحباها وتخلينا عنها 

سر مع نفسك ايها المواطن وصادقها ...وتكلم مع نفسك بحوار كله شفافية واحترام ...سترى الجواب عكس ماتمشي عليه وتهون حياتك به 


نقطة وسطر جديد

----------


## علاء سماره

قرائة جميلة سيد محمد فعلا حالنا كما قلت
وليس لنا الا الصمت 
لانا الفاسد هو سيد القوم 
هاي الصوره الكاركاتيرية فعلا بتعبر عن حالنا
5396_1656.jpg

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ككلام هو واقعي لكن كتطبيق صعب كتير 
لأنه بعدنا كتير عن المبدأ والطريق الصحيح 
نظرتنا للحياة تغيرت والحياة تغيرت و أسس وجود الإنسان غير صالحه 
لهيك هالمحاسبة و تأنيب الضمير لايمكن أن يندرج تحت الطرق الفعلية الواقعية للإصلاح 
يجب وضع أسس و مبدأ سليم ومن ثم تغيير الذات و محاسبتها واصلاحها 
الخطأ في المجتمع ككل وليس في المواطن ولا الدولة*

----------


## محمد العزام

عدنا لكي نطل عليكم باسلوب حواري ممتع في فراته عميق في تفكيره مؤلم في التمعن به صعب في حياتنا


عدنا لكي نحاول ان نطهر بعض من انفسنا ......

عدنا لكي نكتب اليكم بعض من تفاهات مايحصل في ايامنا ونسميها كذبه لاننا كطبيعة انسان لم نخلق هكذا ....
لاننا خلقنا من اصول عريقنا وحالنا التشويه بكذبة وبتفاهة 

لاننا خلقنا من نعبد ربنا ونصلي على سيدنا واشرف الخلق 


فسؤالي لماذا .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل التفاهة من تبلت علينا ام من نحب تبلينا عليها فكل واحد اردى نفسه بكلمة قاتلة فاصبحت بمجرد الماضي ...... والحاضر اذا لماذا نعيشه 


ساكتب وازيد عن تفاهات الشعب بحكي الهجايص اللي حكيت عنه قبل هيك بالكلام العامي الفاضح ....فالفضيحة اصبحت بالمجان وبدون ثمن لاننا اصبحنا لانفكر بعفة اخلاقنا 
فاصبحت فكاهتنا مجرد وسيلة لكي نثبت وجودنا ولكي نكسب ود غيرنا ممن هم يتبعون ملتنا بالتفاهة 



حكي الهجايص .......

عبروا بحكي هجايص لفترة بسيطة 
عندها ساعود باغنية الهحايص التي ساكتب كلماتها امامكم

----------


## محمد العزام

لان الشعب يريد ....فاستحق ما اراد 

لان ارادة الشعوب لاتقهر ....متمسكين بمن يقول واذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة

لاننا نرددها كاغنية على لساننا ونتقوى بها عند شدائدنا نقول اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة 
فكم من فم تفوه ببيت الشعر هذا ولم يفهم معناه وطبقه في وقت بغير وقته وفي فعل بغير الفعل 

ساقولها اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلا بد ان يستجيب لمطامع نفسه وسوء اخلاقه وقلة كرامته فعندها سنصل الى ماوصلنا اليه اليوم وعندها لن نستغرب ماحل بنا 



فعش يامواطن كما ارادت بك نفسك وعش وتغنى باساطيرك الكاذبة التي ترددها يوما على مسامع الاطفال وتغنى برجولة او انوثة لم تحققها يوما

----------


## محمد العزام

لان الشعب اختار ان يغرد بصوت منفرد ...لان الشعب اراد يحلق لوحده ...لان الشعب اراد ان يصفق بيد واحدة 

لان الشعب اراد ان يتاجر بسمعة وطن لكي يثبت رجولته ....لان الشعب قال نعم بكل اوقاته ...لان الشعب اراد ان يمحو العار بعار 

لان الشعب اراد ان يحقق طموحه على حساب غيره ....لان الشعب اختار الطريق الصعب ونسي السهل 

لان الشعب تكلمة بجراة بقضايا لا اخلاقية ...ونسي ان يتجرا بقضاياه الرئيسية 

لان الشعب نام في سبات عميق ...واستفاق على واقع اليم ...وصفق بيده وساعد وهتف بهذا الواقع 

فماذا سيكون جزاء هذه المعطيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد العزام

سندفن امالنا مادام دفنا انفسنا 

وسنحاول ان نحبث عن مستثمر ربما يوقظنا من موتنا ويبعثر عنا تراب الزمان لكي ننهض من جديد ولكن وقتها لن تجدي نفعا لاننا سنبصح عبيدا له لا اصحاب حق \

سنبصح مستاجرين لا مالكين 

 سنقف كل يوم على بابه ونطلب منه قوت يومنا 

ووقتها سينعتنا بالجراد التي تاكل ولا تشبع ولكن المفارقة الجميلة بيننا وبين الجراد اننا ناكل من طيبات ارضنا وهي لسيت ملكنا وبالمقابل الجراد ياكل من طيبات غيره 
عندها سنقف مكتوفي الايدي ولامحالة ...لاننا حصدنا مازرعنا من سباتنا العميق 

ومع هذا ......

الشعب مازال يريد الاصلاح

----------


## علاء سماره

انا اشك بمقولة الشعب يريد الاصلاح
انا مش ملاقي عبرة من الاسائة للشيخ همام سعيد 
او من محاربة الاخوان زي قصة احمد عبيدات
او تسكيرقناة جوسات

----------


## محمد العزام

العبرة لانقتضيها بتلك المواقف بقدر ما نقتضيها من مما يحدث خلف كواليسها 

لكل سبب مسبب ولكل حادث امر موجع 

ارادة الشعب لو تحققت لما كنا نتحدث على هذه القضايا الان 

الكثير من رجالات الوطن خدموا وكانوا من الشرفاء ولكن اضن ان المناصب والكراسي غيرت نفوسهم 

لانريد رجالات تخطب من وراء المنابر وتحرض شعوبها وهم يقبعون خلف شاشات التلفاز ولو حصلت الفاجعة لكانوا اول من يستقل طائرته ويهرب 

نريد رجال ميدان عندما تنادي تنادي بامر معقول وعندما يستجاب لها تسير بخطى وتكون هي القائد لهم 

الشعب عندما يريد الاصلاح يبدا بنفسه وبعدها يحاول ان يصلح ولكن اسالكم بالله انظروا ماالذي يلفت انتباه هذا الشعب في هذه الحياة وخاصة في هذه الاوقات لانها اوقات عندما نتمعنها نجد اننا مازلنا تائهون ومحاصرون بين ارضاء النفس واشباع الرغبات

----------


## محمد العزام

ما اقسى قلوبنا عندما نفتك من ماضينا 

ما اقسى دعواتنا على غيرنا 

ما اقسى هفواتنا ونحن نرتكبها 

ما اقسى ايامنا ونحن ننكرها 

ما اقسى الماضي ونحن نعيبه 



قست قلوبنا على بعض ونحن من اصل واحد وحنت قلوبنا على غيرنا 

نسينا كيف يكون التعامل بالمثل وضحكنا بوجه من لايرحم 

عندما ننام يجب ان نخصص دفتر معين لكتابة يومنا فيه 
ما الذي استفدناه وما الذي خسرناه 

نجعلها كمعادلة يومية ....ناتج الضرب مع القسمة ...ومن ثم الجمع والطرح 

ففكر ايها المواطن بعدها بماذا تريد ان تصلح

----------


## محمد العزام

تقاليد الذات 

كماليات الجسد 

كبرياء للمظهر 


ولكن جميع ذلك ومايتبعه من اختناق في الروح الداخيلة لهذا الشعب اصبح مظهرا ومشهدا دراميا نعيشه في ايامنا 
يكفينا مايكفينا مانعمله في حياتنا من كماليات اعتقد باننا لسنا بحاجة لها في ايامنا هذه 
فهناك الكثير لفعله ...

لانريد الكماليات وانما نريد الضروريات لكي نشعر بقيمة حياتنا ولكي تعطينا القوة لاستقبال كل شيء يواجههنا

----------


## محمد العزام

استخدام العبارت الثقيلة بحق هذا الشعب لن تفي واستخدام عبارات الاستهجان ايضا لن تفي بحق 

فكلما اتطلع لهذا الشعب وهو يصطف لاخذ المعونات وانا اولهم اعتبر نفسي كانني اخذ معونة وطنية او عبارة عن كانني اتفوه لحكومتي من مال الله يامحسنين 

ارى هذا الشعب كانه عبارة عن قطيع واحد تلو الاخر ينتظر ان تمنن عليه حكومته بمبلغ من المال ولا ادري لماذا 

هل نستحق ذلك ؟؟؟؟

وايا كان فلقد وفينا بوعدنا 
حان الان ان تفوا بوعودكم التي وعدتمونا بها قبل ذلك 
عندما تجراتم واعلنتم قراركم قطعتم وعودا على انفسكم ويجب ان تفوا بها 
وان لم تفوا اعتقد بان لكل وقت حادث وحديث

----------


## محمد العزام

رح نبلش بنقطه وسطر جديد 

ولكن بكلام هو بالاغلب كلام في الصميم كما هو حال برنامج كلام في الصميم ولكن باسلوب اخر 

لانريد ان نرتقي او نطالب بما تطالبه او يطالبه مقدموا مثل هذه البرامج عندما نرى انهم اصبحوا فقط يبحثون عن مناصب وان برامجهم تلك كانت بمثابة دعاية او حملة انتخابية لهم ولكن نريد فقط ان نتكلم مع بعضنا بمجرد الحوار وتبادل الاراء وليس لمطامع شخصية وان كانت هناك مطامع فهي تكون عامة ....مصلحة الوطن والمواطن بشكل عام وليس بشكل خاص 

درست السياسة ولكن لا امارسها بحياتي العملية اعتقد بانها اصبحت محرمة او انها مجرد فقط افكار اصبح الكل يتكلم بها ولايضع لها قانونا لذا اتكلم بلغة سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية والاهم من ذلك 
بلغة القلب ليس قلبا يملك مشاعر الحب لمحبوبه ولكن قلب كتعبير اصبح يبكي وكانه اصبح مثل العيون التي تبكي وتذرف الدموع ...القلب اصبح يرى وليست العين وكم اطالب وكم اتمنى ان يرى الجميع الحياة بقلبه وليست بعينه وقتها اعتقد اننا سنتخطى تلك المراحل التي نعيشها 
وقتها لن نسمع بكلمة ظالم الا باوقات نادرة 
لن نرى محتاج الا اذا اتى من كوكب اخر 
لن نرى ضعيفا الا اذا خرج من فوهة بركان علينا 


عندما نرى العالم بقلوبنا صدقوني سوف تتغير حياتنا بالكامل 


سنعود

----------


## محمد العزام

اين ذهبت تلك المواقف التي عشناها يوم ضربنا على ارضنا واهينت كرامتنا بعقر دارنا 

اين ذهبت تلك الاصوات التي رفعناها نطالب بحقوقنا ليست حقوق ماليه او اقتصاديه ولكن حقوق لحفظ الكرامه 

هل اصبحت خطابات الحكومات الباليه عباره عن مخدر نستمع اليها ونذوب بعدها 

ام هل نسينا تلك الكرامه 

بالفعل شياطين خرس

----------


## محمد العزام

مازلنا في بداية الرقص واول الرقص هكذا فكيف سيكون اخره 

كيف عندما نرقص امام حشد كبير ولكن رقص يختلف عن كل الرقصات 

حيث تنزل فيه الدموع كثيرا وتخرج فيه الاهات كثيرا 
والحشود التي نرقص امامها لايبالون لانهم يفتكرون تلك الاهات والدموع نابعه من فرحة الرقص ونابعه من جنون الرقص

----------


## &روان&

والله الشعب بطل بدو اشي

----------


## محمد العزام

مازال هناك الكثير يريده الشعب 

ربما يريد افضل من ذلك ولكن ليس بمجرد التمني 

ربما يريد ان يبقى على ماهو عليه ولكن اصبحت الحال التي كنا نعيشها بعدم اللامبالاه تريد التخصص وليس بالفطره الانسانيه التي كنا عليها

----------

